# Anyone replaced engine ECM '05 GTO????



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

I am going to remove the stock ECM and save it, install a new ECM and get it tuned. 
-The factory service manual states that "CKP Variation Learn proceedure" is requaired using the TECH 2 to enter and monitor the learn process. (This has to do with the crank position sensor) The manual says anytime the battery is disconnected this "CKP learn proceedure" must be performed. pg. 6-704,6-705 & 6-706
-The service manual also states "The ECM must be linked to the PIM using the Techline Information System". pg. 10-69 ECM Replacement section
I think this is dealing with linking the ECM to the other controllers.

I have to say this does not sound correct to have to do the proceedure with TECH 2 if the battery has been disconnected. This service publication has not been acurate in other areas and now I question the acuracy of what is require to replace the ECM

If anyone has experiance in this area please provide your input, it will be greatly appreciated. I like to do the research first before I just plug it in. I replaced the PCM in my '94 Caddy and it required a series of specific switch inputs but no special tools :cheers


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

That is 110% correct, removing the battery does NOT erase the PIM link or the Crankshaft Position Sensor data.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

GTPprix said:


> That is 110% correct, removing the battery does NOT erase the PIM link or the Crankshaft Position Sensor data.


:agree 
I notice your GTO is '04, Do you know this is also true for the '05 LS2 regarding the battery removal? It would have to be, no way is that going to loose memory of PIM link and crank position just to change a battery. 
When I install the new ECM will I need to do any proceedures to establish the PIM link and crankshaft position sensor data? 
The ECM p/n is 12597883 and was purchased over the parts counter. I am guessing initial learn proceedures and PIM link could be required for initial installation of a new ECM, the manual mentions needing the TECH 2 to intiate the crank position learn proceedure. To establish link to the PIM the manual says to use "Techline Information System" terminal.
I was hopefull that certain switch sequences and igniton on / off could be used vs. Tech 2 and some dealer Techline?? :cheers


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

i removed the battery in my '05 and replaced it with the Optima and had no problems.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Nope sadly you arent that lucky, you need a Tech 2 and TIS 2000 to do it; if you were local I'd do it for you! Yes my GTO is a 2004, however my company does 2005-2006 LS2 tuning


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

cat1055man said:


> I am going to remove the stock ECM and save it, install a new ECM and get it tuned.
> -The factory service manual states that "CKP Variation Learn proceedure" is requaired using the TECH 2 to enter and monitor the learn process. (This has to do with the crank position sensor) The manual says anytime the battery is disconnected this "CKP learn proceedure" must be performed. pg. 6-704,6-705 & 6-706
> -The service manual also states "The ECM must be linked to the PIM using the Techline Information System". pg. 10-69 ECM Replacement section
> I think this is dealing with linking the ECM to the other controllers.
> ...


If you change ECMs, you will have to relearn the CASE (Crank Angle Sensing Error - same procedure you described as CKP Variation) procedure. The values are stored in the non-volitle area of the ECM so when you disconnect the battery, they are not erased. Since the values are specific to the ECM, the procedure will have to be rerun in addition to the vehicle relearning the theft logic if you install another ECM.


----------



## GOATHEAD (Feb 28, 2006)

I took out my stock ECM to save, and purchaced a ECM from a junkyard. It was out of a 04 Chevy van.. took it to my local Gm dealer and they installed TECH 2 cost on that was about 100.00 bones.. then dynotuned. I have had no problems with the ECM.. :seeya good luck..


----------



## ShAkz05GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

GOATHEAD said:


> I took out my stock ECM to save, and purchaced a ECM from a junkyard. It was out of a 04 Chevy van.. took it to my local Gm dealer and they installed TECH 2 cost on that was about 100.00 bones.. then dynotuned. I have had no problems with the ECM.. :seeya good luck..


You can do that?? I thought the computer was AT LEAST Year/Make/Model specific. (If not VIN Number specific)


----------

